# ISO American dessert



## PiecesOfGlass (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a recipe of any kind of typical american dessert.. I guess cheesecake, or some sort of pie is the best option, right? 

Help me?


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

There's "french" style cheesecake and "NY" style chessecake.

If you want "American" - Apple Pie, Blueberry Pie.

How 'bout ice cream and cake? How 'bout just ice cream with all the fixing? Banana Splits, anyone? Yum!


----------



## QSis (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome, P.O.G.!

Yes, traditionally, apple pie is considered as "American" as it gets.  And yes, other pies are typically associated with various regions of the U.S. 

For example:

Shoo-fly pie around the Pennsylvania area.
Key lime pie in Florida
Georgia Peach pie
Pecan pie and sweet potato pie the South
Blueberry pie - Maine
Pumpkin pie, pretty much everywhere, around Thanksgiving

In addition, New York is famous for cheesecake, and Boston has its Indian Pudding (which many people think is an acquired taste, LOL!)

Looking forward to hearing other suggestions, too!

Lee


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Ew, good list, QSis.
But speaking of Boston - Boston Cream Pie!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 7, 2008)

Warm Peach Cobbler with a scoop of vanilla ice cream ---
Pecan Pralines ---A candy....
Chocolate Pie ----
Warm Bread Pudding with a Whiskey Sauce ----
Rice pudding ......


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 9, 2008)

American Desserts:
Apple Brown Betty
Apple Pandowdy
Baked Alaska
Bananas Foster
blondies and brownies
chocolate chip cookies
Indian Pudding
Fruit cobblers
Fruit crisps
Fruit dumplings
Fruit Fools
Fruit Grunts
Fruit Slumps
Gooey butter cake and all their variations
Red Velvet Cake
Shoofly Pie
Whoopie Pies

and I think that would also include the vegetable desserts:
carrot cake
chocolate beet cake
chocolate sourkraut cake
zucchini bread

and the spice cake made with a can of Campbell's Tomato Soup.


----------



## Toots (Nov 9, 2008)

Apple Pie is what immediately comes to mind when you say "typical American dessert"


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 9, 2008)

Banana pudding with Nilla wafers.
Tapioca pudding (maybe not specifically American, but my grandmother made it when I was a kid).
Sweet potato pie
Pumpkin pie with whipped cream
Banana cream pie
White pie
Jell-O...


----------



## merstar (Nov 9, 2008)

In addition to those already posted:
Chocolate Cream Pie, Cherry Pie, Chocolate Pudding, Lemon Meringue Pie, Devil's Food Cake, Strawberry Shortcake, Sugar Cookies, Gingerbread Cookies.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 9, 2008)

The Shakers also made an unusual lemon pie that called for slices of lemon with the pith and rind.


----------

